# Dealing with husbands death



## doreen.cooper (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi all, my husband died in spain this year in April, obviously the funeral and such have now all been taken care of. The problem is now that I am completely confused as to what paperwork needs to be done and I keep putting it off. I've moved back to UK to be with family but am returning to Spain next week and need a comprehensive list of things I need to do. I have cancelled his passport but not much else. The will is going through probate now too. So my questions are:
Do I need to cancel his driving lisence? It expires anyway in 2 months.

The road tax is due but is obviously in his name and as I don't drive I have no need for a car. What can I do to sort this out?

How to cancel the Padron? Do they need an original death certificate?

Any help will be greatly appreciated

Many thanks


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

doreen.cooper said:


> Hi all, my husband died in spain this year in April, obviously the funeral and such have now all been taken care of. The problem is now that I am completely confused as to what paperwork needs to be done and I keep putting it off. I've moved back to UK to be with family but am returning to Spain next week and need a comprehensive list of things I need to do. I have cancelled his passport but not much else. The will is going through probate now too. So my questions are:
> Do I need to cancel his driving lisence? It expires anyway in 2 months.
> 
> The road tax is due but is obviously in his name and as I don't drive I have no need for a car. What can I do to sort this out?
> ...


Doreen, 
If you click on the link in my signiture and then type the word "Bereavement' in the search box, you will find an article titled "Procedures to follow after a death in Spain". You may find that the final section is of some use to you in advising you of the various UK and Spanish authorities & agencies that need to be informed.


----------



## mikeinmalaga (May 17, 2010)

doreen.cooper said:


> Hi all, my husband died in spain this year in April, obviously the funeral and such have now all been taken care of. The problem is now that I am completely confused as to what paperwork needs to be done and I keep putting it off. I've moved back to UK to be with family but am returning to Spain next week and need a comprehensive list of things I need to do. I have cancelled his passport but not much else. The will is going through probate now too. So my questions are:
> Do I need to cancel his driving lisence? It expires anyway in 2 months.
> 
> The road tax is due but is obviously in his name and as I don't drive I have no need for a car. What can I do to sort this out?
> ...


First of all, very sorry to read about your sad news
my advice is find a Gestoria
these guys (and gals) are qualified experts on the byzantine intricacies of how to navigate the spanish legal system.
there will be one in a town near you
if you can get a friend to recommend one all the better
otherwise look in the yellow pages
make sure they speak english
and agree a fee up front
buena suerte
mike


----------



## tcrocker (Nov 9, 2010)

*Help*



doreen.cooper said:


> Hi all, my husband died in spain this year in April, obviously the funeral and such have now all been taken care of. The problem is now that I am completely confused as to what paperwork needs to be done and I keep putting it off. I've moved back to UK to be with family but am returning to Spain next week and need a comprehensive list of things I need to do. I have cancelled his passport but not much else. The will is going through probate now too. So my questions are:
> Do I need to cancel his driving lisence? It expires anyway in 2 months.
> 
> The road tax is due but is obviously in his name and as I don't drive I have no need for a car. What can I do to sort this out?
> ...


If you still need help I would recommend Legal 4 Spain. They are based in Gibraltar so there is no Spanish VAT on there fees.


----------

